# [RISOLTO]problema montaggio penna usb

## crisandbea

ragazzi ho un problemino, non riesco a montare la penna usb.....

ho fatto varie prove.....

ho inserito in etc/fstab   /dev/sda1  /mnt/usb  con i relativi diritti ma nulla da fare , provo a montarla a mano ma nulla..... se faccio dmesg mi dice che c'è la chiavetta come sda1 ma non riesco a montarla, nel kernel sono abilitate le voci relative a usb mass storage..... 

qualche idea sul da fare ????

grazieLast edited by crisandbea on Tue May 16, 2006 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

almeno dicci l'errore che da mount, altrimenti l'unica cosa che posso dirti è "mi spiace per te".

----------

## Zio Gazzy

```
tail -f /var/log/messages 
```

 e poi prova a montare la penna, e pasta cosa dice il file.... inoltre posta l'errore che ti da mount al momento del tentativo di mountare la penna. Cosi' non so che dirti, e' troppo generica la tua descrizione. Sarebbe utile anche un estratto del tuo /etc/fstab, almeno per cio' che concerne la riga di sda1.

----------

## crisandbea

tuxelpibe ~ # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

questo è l'errore

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tuxelpibe ~ # mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb/
> 
> ...

 

assicurati che la penna sia formattata correttamente oppure se già lo è, assicurati di aver compilato nel kernel la codepage usata dal filesystem della penna, vfat ne usava una in maniera predefinita ma in questo momento non ricordo quale era.

----------

## crisandbea

e questo è il tail -f /var/log/messages   :

May 14 21:36:52 tuxelpibe Unable to load NLS charset cp437

May 14 21:36:52 tuxelpibe FAT: codepage cp437 not found

la codepage dovrebbe essere la 437 come leggo nel log....   e nel kernel è abilitata.....  ideee???Last edited by crisandbea on Sun May 14, 2006 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> e questo è il tail -f /var/log/messages   :
> 
> May 14 21:36:52 tuxelpibe Unable to load NLS charset cp437
> 
> May 14 21:36:52 tuxelpibe FAT: codepage cp437 not found

 

ecco, assicurati di avere quella codepage compilata nel kernel.

P.S: perchè hai fatto un messaggio per l'errore di mount e uno per il messages? ne bastava uno.

----------

## crisandbea

perchè me ne sono accorto dopo di postare anche quello e mi è sfuggito che potevo modificarlo...  cmq è attivo nel kernel quel codepage

----------

## Zio Gazzy

Nelle opzioni relative di /etc/fstab, aggiungi

```
opzione1,opzione2,ecc.ecc. ,codepage=437
```

Altrimenti come suggeritoti da Luca89 compila quel modulo nel kernel.

----------

## crisandbea

come ripetuto già due volte quella opzione è già abilitata nel kernel......    ora stò provando a ricompilarlo..... magari ho scazzato qualcosa prima......  

dopo averlo ricompilato devo dare    un cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r7  ??? giusto   e devo dare anche qualche altro comando ????

----------

## Zio Gazzy

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> come ripetuto già due volte quella opzione è già abilitata nel kernel......    ora stò provando a ricompilarlo..... magari ho scazzato qualcosa prima......  
> 
> dopo averlo ricompilato devo dare    un cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.16-gentoo-r7  ??? giusto   e devo dare anche qualche altro comando ????

 

Prima vedi se va come ti ho detto io.... altrimenti: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_a_Kernel_Manually

----------

## crisandbea

provato ma non va nemmeno inserendo codepage=437 in etc/fstab......

qualche altra soluzione????

----------

## digu

Mi trovo nella stessa identica situazione:

- codepage437 compilato nel kernel e il messaggio di errore:

```
Unable to load NLS charset cp437

FAT: codepage cp437 not found

NTFS-fs error (device sdb): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device sdb): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device sdb): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sdb.

ReiserFS: sdb: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdb

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed
```

E' un difetto del kernel?

----------

## crisandbea

ho la strana sensazione che sia colpa del kernel.....     io ho il 2.6.16-gentoo-r7.......

----------

## digu

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ho la strana sensazione che sia colpa del kernel.....     io ho il 2.6.16-gentoo-r7.......

 

anch'io... gentoo-sources versione 2.6.16-r7

----------

## otaku

stessa versione ma non ho problemi... domani guardo meglio  :Smile: 

notte

----------

## digu

potrebbe essere un difetto dei sorgenti? magari riscaricando il pacchetto e ricompilandolo il problema si risolve?

----------

## Cazzantonio

lo escludo...

----------

## digu

cazzantonio tu che kernel usi?

----------

## otaku

 *digu wrote:*   

> potrebbe essere un difetto dei sorgenti? magari riscaricando il pacchetto e ricompilandolo il problema si risolve?

 

vengono fatti appositi controlli di integrità dell'archivio prima di procedere all'emerge; se può farti sentire più sicuro al limite synca e prova a riemergere, tanto è questione di pochi minuti.

@crisandbea: se può esserti d'aiuto posso mandarti la .conf del mio centrino...

----------

## crisandbea

te ne sarei grato......  la mia mail é: crisandbea@gmail.com

----------

## otaku

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> te ne sarei grato......  la mia mail é: crisandbea@gmail.com

 

hai una nuova mail nella casella  :Wink:  (ho sempre sognato scriverlo hehehe)

----------

## crisandbea

grazie mille ora funge........ anche se ora ho un problema con la scheda audio..... vabbè guarderò un pò ...ciao e grazie ancora

----------

## digu

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> grazie mille ora funge........ anche se ora ho un problema con la scheda audio..... vabbè guarderò un pò ...ciao e grazie ancora

 

Mi diresti come hai risolto? Io ho il tuo stesso identico problema con lo stesso kernel....

----------

## crisandbea

queste sono le modifiche che ho apportato alla configurazione del kernel come mi ha suggerito otaku....

ciao

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ANYDATA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

----------

## Onip

@crisandbea

ma non bastava postare solo le due o tre righe che avevi modificato? ti sembrava proprio il caso di fare un post kilometrico per niente e per di più senza usare il bbcode?

mah...

----------

## crisandbea

io ho postato le righe che ho modificato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ed il bbcode è attivo .....

perchè se noti manca un bel po di roba per la compilazione di un kernel. ciao

----------

## otaku

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> io ho postato le righe che ho modificato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ed il bbcode è attivo .....
> 
> perchè se noti manca un bel po di roba per la compilazione di un kernel. ciao

 

forse onip voleva dirti che è meglio mettere le parti di codice o affini tra i tag [code];

in più eliminando le righe commentate si accorcerebbe di molto il post, migliorandone ulteriormente la leggibilità.

----------

## crisandbea

 *otaku wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   io ho postato le righe che ho modificato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ed il bbcode è attivo .....
> 
> perchè se noti manca un bel po di roba per la compilazione di un kernel. ciao 
> 
> forse onip voleva dirti che è meglio mettere le parti di codice o affini tra i tag [code];
> ...

 

credo anche io voglia dire quello, però per esere più preciso ho inserito tutte le voci......     lo sò che il post è diventato un pò lungo...... ma non avevo altre soluzioni al momento per ridurlo senza postare tutto..... a parte inserire solo le voci abilitate......

ciao ciao

----------

## otaku

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> credo anche io voglia dire quello, però per esere più preciso ho inserito tutte le voci......     lo sò che il post è diventato un pò lungo...... ma non avevo altre soluzioni al momento per ridurlo senza postare tutto..... a parte inserire solo le voci abilitate......
> 
> ciao ciao

 

dai vabbè non è morto nessuno, la prossima volta facci un pensierino  :Wink: 

----------

## digu

Ho risolto anch'io... nel kernel in riferimento alla parte dei filesystems e native language support:

```

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m

```

ho dovuto modificare solo 

```
CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"
```

mentre prima era "iso8859-1" e gli altri moduli li avevo gia' inclusi...

----------

